# Connecting to Different Internets Problem

## vanclan117

Hello,

i have just recently changed from windows 7 to Gentoo and my dad has an aircard so thats the only way to get onto the internet while at his house so i was wondering, 1) how do i connect to the air card once i have it pluged in.. and 2) if my brother has the aircard in his computer, makes an ad-hoc from on his windows 7.. how do i connect to it and get internet from that?

----------

## keet

What is the make and model of the aircard?  I've dealt with various kinds of aircards in Windows, and I'm curious to learn what configuring them is like in Linux.

----------

## vanclan117

its Verison Wireless Aircard

----------

## keet

That doesn't tell me much.  You might need to enable kernel support for it.  I think that I remember reading in one of the kernel updates about wireless aircards, but I forget what the configuration item was.  Maybe USB_SIERRA_NET ?  Or perhaps CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS ?

I have a Nexus One, and when I connect it via USB and select the tethering option, it appears as usb1 .  All I need to do is run dhcpd on it, and I have a connection.  I'm not sure what you need to do with an aircard, though.

----------

